# ER Router Collets. Beautifully machined and designed



## zzzzdoc (Mar 6, 2010)

Oh, forgot to mention. They require a special talon spanner wrench which is included, as well as some Colletcare cleaner. They came overly protected for transport, and heavily oiled.

I got the ones that are guaranteed to be <0><0>t fathom dimensions that small. Price for those, obviously, is more.


----------



## dschlic1 (Jan 3, 2013)

How much run out did your Porter Cable collets have?


----------



## zzzzdoc (Mar 6, 2010)

Didn't get an exact number on the runout, but it was a lot. Several hundredths.

Just saw that my post above has a typo. The guaranteed runout tolerance on the one I purchased is 0.0004.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Interesting Thx for sharing.


----------

